# Curtain call for crew?



## TheHeadhunter

At my school, the Stage Manager has always gotten the technical crew to appear onstage during the curtain call and take a bow with the actors. Until I worked with him, I had not heard of this practice. I will be taking over as stage manager next year and was wondering what member's opinions are regarding this practice and if you think it should be continued or stopped.

Thanks in advance
-Jono


----------



## Inaki2

I've been forced into it once. Hate it.
I think in the last night its OK to do it, especially in High School, since it is a student body activity and you guys deserve the applause. Still its a debate of wether you wanna do it like a High School or like a professional show. The stage crew for the touring production of Chicago actually comes out on the closing night, but thats the only time.


----------



## wolf825

Eh... Not a normal practice in theater or anywhere really...except some non conventional touchy-feely community theater shows where ego stroking is needed to make everyone feel good about themselves.

Like Inaki said--unless its a long tour or a long time run of a show closing finally (after YEARS of working together)--or a TV show doing a final episode...you never see the techs... 

-w


----------



## jonhirsh

ITs a cirque du sole tradition that on the opening nights in the new city that the running crew run across the stage but dont take bows the sea of black is amazing it takes allot of people to make that show happen. but i think there are very few shows where its necesary that it happens there are two people that should never do it though. 1 sound opp. and 2 lighting board opp of follow spot ops its just sloppy when they do . 


JH


----------



## CHScrew

We never do curtain calls at my high school. But, After we close the main curtain and no one can see us. Then we walk out and take a bow. I believe that we should bow because we are a vital part of the show but as long as we are in the theater nobody should ever see us.


----------



## BCPAlights

We used to be forced onto the stage on the last night of a performance then last year we had a great idea.... We made a crew sign that was 8x8 ft and flew it, it was painted black with Tech Crew on it and everyone painted their name or whatever they wanted to do then we put rope lights around the edge. So now whenever the cast does their thanks (pit stage booth) we fly it in turn on the rope lights do somethin funky with the stage lights and balyho (sp?) the spots. It was a lot of fun and then the people who really wanted to go on stage could the last night but it satisfied the rest of us quite well.


----------



## Foxinabox10

The lead role in the show always points to the pit for the musical and then back to the tech booth and we turn on the lights in the booth and wave. Our backstage people come on stage and it all works out pretty well. Our booth is in the auditorium, so we always get a lot of credit from the crowd. 

One time I had a former professional sound operator tell us that our sound for Les Mis sounded better than broadway. I was shocked that someone would take the time to tell us and that with our 10 year old mics and breaking board that we would get the compliment. Only goes to show how critical the sound technician is.


----------



## bwayhawk2002

I'm not gonna lay on a whole bunch of description as to how a curtain call should be run, but I personally think that the tech crew DOES deserve to get a bow. I mean, they worked hard on the show too, so why should they just sit behind the wings and not get any recognition for the job they performed. They are, after all, the hidden performers of the stage.


----------



## moderately_clueless

Wow, at my high school theatre, the techs never get any mention whatsoever. We're lucky if we get invited to the cast party or a bowl of brownies in the booth for us. The only time we have ever had a tech onstage was when she improvised a scene change for her self. Though, I think that if techs want to be onstage getting applause, they should audition. For long running shows and stuff I would definitely say that techs should get a curtain call, but otherwise they should stay backstage. I don't think I would like getting a curtain call very much, but then, other people may say differently.


----------



## Thranduil

On closing night we have a bow of the entire crew. Closing night is also when the techies dress up, so we are all in black suits and dresses(mostly dresses as im hte one guy on the crew and last time i ended up cross dressing) our board ops come down usually, as we usually have an old techie who came to see the performance just run things for the bows.


----------



## Geniediver

i actualy am really fond of what we do at my HS the actors take a bow, then they all point, but not with one finger but with the palm open, at the both and tehn the light bord op. flashes a bunch of lights. just sorta of a "yea we are here 2" then the actors take a bow again. and in the last show that a senior is involved in, including tech work he/she will go up with the otehr seniors and take a bow to the stage, as a bye bye thing.


----------



## propmonkey

we always wait for after the closing show. we wait about 20mins for photos and most ot clear out and while some start strike. we line up and take our bow.


----------



## Radman

I think for physically difficult jobs, like flying people, that affects the action onstage, they should get to bow. Or techs that do like puppeteering, like AudreyII, that person should get a bow. But not running crew or those jobs where you actually get to sit for pretty much the entire show. If you're in the booth and really want to bow, go ahead, but stay in the booth! LOL And I don't think actors should make "cute" changes to the script on closing night either. IE, for Peter Pan the Indians sang Ugga wugga Jensen, which just sounded stupid. (Jensen = director.) Or for Grease actors during the opening song during that part where it's like "take off your underwear and burn it" pulled t-shirts out of their pants, and during greased lightening the guys went shirtless. That stunt made the director actually cry, partly because there were old people in the house!


----------



## avkid

Radman said:


> That stunt made the director actually cry, partly because there were old people in the house!



Was it a Sunday by chance?
Because I have a theory............


----------



## JahJahwarrior

we have always done that at my school. I don't like it. For one, it means we have no one in the booth, and EVERY TIME we do it there is a mic that is too low, or too loud, or muted, or music playing (final song or something that we play lightly during curtain call) that drowns out the director talking at the end for a moment. Always makes us look bad. 

I also feel that they tell the crowd how necessary we are then sometimes try to screw us over.....but hey it's like that at work too. 

This year I might try to change it so the people in the booth do not have to do anything. They are there to run their particular board, the actors are there to bow.


----------



## AVGuyAndy

If you want to bow, be an actor.


----------



## LordFred

We allow the techies to take a bow on closing night. But we do it in black lighting. So the crew gets to take a bow and recieve some of the applause without anyone knowing exactly who they are.


----------



## AVGuyAndy

> without anyone knowing exactly who they are



That would seem *really* pointless to me...


----------



## SuperCow

No bows here. It's all business until the show's over.


----------



## avkid

And then party until you run out of "beverages"


----------



## Radman

avkid said:


> Radman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That stunt made the director actually cry, partly because there were old people in the house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a Sunday by chance?
> Because I have a theory............
Click to expand...


By golly it was Sunday afternoon!


----------



## avkid

All the old people(senior citizens) come to the Sunday matinees. The retirement home close to our high school sends over a small bus of seniors on Sundays.


----------



## theatremagic

I've been dragged out before and hated it.

However there are people that like it and seeing as it sounds like it was a bit of a tradition I'd ask the crew what they thought. 

The cast at my high school used to acknoledge the crew and director on the final night but I've never seen that put into practice in the industry otherwise.

Acknoledging the pit/band is a given though.


----------



## Sombra2

theatremagic said:


> Acknoledging the pit/band is a given though.



I don't get that, if the pit/band gets acknowledge why doesn't the crew. The crew is just as important as the band, so by saying they have to be acknowledge is like just ridiculus. What makes them more special then the crew who actually makes it possible for the show to go on.


----------



## avkid

But they sit out in plain view!


----------



## blademaster

I personally dont want to be seen. I became a tech for many reasons. Fame is not one of them. We are supposed to disappear into the background. If we do our job you dont see us


----------



## theatremagic

Sombra2 said:


> theatremagic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acknoledging the pit/band is a given though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get that, if the pit/band gets acknowledge why doesn't the crew. The crew is just as important as the band, so by saying they have to be acknowledge is like just ridiculus. What makes them more special then the crew who actually makes it possible for the show to go on.
Click to expand...


As avkid said, they do sit out in plain view. Musicals for example may have their band on stage and then they will get an acknoledgement at the end of the show because they are also acting. They don't do anything to distract from the action on stage, etc. 

But the way I originally put it didn't come out the way I meant it. What I meant was that at my high school acknoledging the pit/band was a given. It's the casts way of saying that they appreciate all the work they put into the show. That doesn't mean that they think any less of the crew. 

When it comes down to it though. The band sits on stage in view or in front of the stage in view. The crew works backstage. The show can't go on without either of the two. The band gets applause because they are seen as well as the actors for a good 3 hours or however long the show is. It's a courtesy thing. To an audience member they will walk away from the show remembering seeing the band (if they paid attention) and the cast. They won't think of the crew and that's the way that it goes.

No, the band isn't any more or less important than the crew, but they're a part of the company and deserve their applause. Just like a crew will take their applause by proxy.


----------



## Foxinabox10

It's ironic, because the main goal of anyone on tech or set crew is not be seen or noticed, which is precisely why they deserve the recognition because they haven't been seen.


----------



## CHScrew

Foxinabox10 - I don't know if you are saying that they should take a bow, but If you are, I dissagree with you. 

Just like you said, " the main goal of anyone on tech or set crew is not be seen or noticed"

And I think that as long as a tech or crew member is in the Auditorium, they should never be seen on stage or anywhere but backstage or the booth for that matter. If you want to be seen on stage... Dont be on crew.


----------



## Lora

A friend of mine who was TD for a show was made to dress as a woman and act by the crew who felt they needed visual representation onstage.. he looked good in a dress..

We usually play "Dog Howling 1" sound effect and a chase on closing night if they point at us.. 
We don't mind no recognition from audience, we just get slightly annoyed if someone else takes the credit .. 

But going onstage?! no way!


----------



## AVGuyAndy

We are profesionals. Do you ever see the stagehands take a bow on broadway? No. So why should we do it?


----------



## herr_highbrau

*Our School*

At our school, on the last night of every run, someone from the cast is given a pre prepared speech and everyone on the 'support teams' is thanked and given stuff. They are invited up on stage, to rapturous applause.

As a pro I dissaprove of this practise, and many of the tech crew dissaprove too. Usually, the wrong people are thanked (such as teachers who have done nothing over the course of the show) and generally causes more problems than it causes.

So like everyone else has said, the crew should be thanked by the cast after the performance, when the house is clear and things are winding down. Even better, the cast could show their thanks by helping us with the get out!


----------



## avkid

*Re: Our School*


herr_highbrau said:


> the cast could show their thanks by helping us with the get out!



Only if certain "unstable" people are prohibited from using power tools.


----------



## kitkatfreak003

yeah our school doesnt have the tech crew come out, its not really our choice its the directors choice and since ours doesn't work with a full deck. and anyways how does your sound and lighting people come out if there up in a booth.


----------



## avkid

I actually went on stage at the end of the drama last year, I was so out of it I didn't realize what I was doing at the time.


----------



## TheHeadhunter

kitkatfreak003 - 
Booth? You mean the desk at the back of the 120-seat house? They don't. In fact, they keep to themselves - our theatre could be described as a concrete bunker so no form of radio or telephone communication can reach them, or anywhere else. In the wods of my Drama Teacher:
"If everyone knows the show well, you don't need cans!"
And with the size show we do, we don't need them!

Anyway.... The light/sound guys don't come down. Its just the running crew and stage management (all backstage) that appear.


----------



## Diarmuid

I have had to do two curtain calls as a tech, and I have hated them both. I think that it should be up to the tech themselves, as to whether to go on or not. In one of my other performaces, we went up on stage, and were each given a small box of chocolates this was only done however, when the auditorium was emptyand only the actors where there. This was much better, because we were still recognized for what we had done, but didnt have to appear in front of the whole audience.


----------



## ship

I could about see all the tech people coming on stage as if a part of the runners up at prom. All the actors are dressed up all fancy, and the stage crew in black in making the bow look like te step sister glory hounds not good enough to be on stage.

Been pulled out once or twice as a specific individual perhaps closing night, been pointed to while off stage or in the boot etc. Fine, that's the actors choice and not a official thing. It's also something not planned and due to that being the personal wishing to share the spotlight with someone they feel helped them in an important way.

At such times it was also only after the inital curtain call were it was actors alone.

Hope it helps. I have also never seen a show where the tech crew was required to or would even if so go on stage other than for a special pulled on stage thanks by the cast, or a motioning to as per the orchestra at most.


----------



## Thranduil

Our bows our on closing night, and on that night is techie dress up night, so we actually end up out dressing the actors in both formality and oddness.


----------



## SjoramNFT

I do have a very strong view on this. Techs should as a rule NEVER take bows. The public should never see any member of the crew, unless it's because they are in the auditorium, or if there's a problem. I know some long running shows that have had heavy technical elements (e.g. HDM @ National, UK) the crew have taken a bow on the closing performance, but never at any other time. We did a school production of JCS at my last school last year, and the director wanted all of the student techs down on stage. I didn't go down. He looked at me as if to ask why I wasn't coming, but I didn't move. It's not appropriate for tech's to go on stage, I firmly believe that and I wouldn't have felt comfortable going on stage on such an occasion. If I wanted to be onstage, I would have gone for a part. End of.


----------



## nate

We have always had our crew go onstage and take a bow. We usually get to go on last. I think its a good idea so that the public realizes that there are more than just the actors involved in the show.


----------



## nate

We have always had our crew go onstage and take a bow. We usually get to go on last. I think its a good idea so that the public realizes that there are more than just the actors involved in the show.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl

Hey

We do the same thing. The last night of ever performance the entire crew and stage managers and the dirrector and all that have to come up on stage and we get gifts and we have to stand there and all. I think its a nice idea, but part of the point of being a tech is that you normally don't want to be onstage. We never say anything and don't really mind, I mean it is a nice tradition. But it does seem somewhat odd at time.

~Nick


----------



## soundlight

At my school, at the end of the curtain call, the actors point toward the booth. I always liked when people started to clap louder for that. And then, once, I saw an article in the newspaper with a picture of the cast doing this. The caption: "Students at a recent rehearsal acknowledging the audience that they hope to have tomorrow on opening night."

That was the end of the warm feelings.


Funny recognition by the cast:

Whenever I do something that they like, the cast of the Acting II Ensemble says "STEEE-VENNN!!" It's funny.


----------



## tenor_singer

I thought I would add my two cents worth. This is coming from the angle of a high school drama director.

I let my stage crew take a curtain call after the actors AND I have the cast and crew acknowledge the tech crew by pointing to the tech booth (or tech table at our old... ahem... "auditorium"). Why?

We have a history of not closing the main drape until intermission and until the end of the production. I have noticed that the audience at our productions sit and stare at the stage in wonder because they can see the shadow of the set moving around, but not necessarily our stage crew who are all in black. They marvel with the speed, accuracy and precision of our scene changes, and they oooh and aaaah at our visual effects and sound effects. I want the audience to see the students who are responsible for that particular enjoyment that the audience has. I also want the parents of these students, many who attend every production we have just so they can "see" their child change the set or run lights/sound, be able to truly view their child on the stage. I want to give them the opportunity to turn to Frank... who has rubbed in that his daughter is the star of the show and has held every lead in every production... puff their chest out and say "that's MY kid there". 

I also like giving the stage crew and tech crew a curtain call because I want them to know that I consider their job as important as the actors. What I tell my actors is that they have weeks of rehearsal to learn their roles while the crew gets 4 rehearsals... much of which is wasted tweaking the actor's laziness at learning lines, cues and hitting marks... to learn theirs. This is why the stage crew and tech crew get "props" from us with a curtain call and acknowledgement.


----------



## soundlight

Same thing at my school. I'm the TD, and I love making a slick show. We can't close the grand drape because our stage is not deep enough. I think that my crew deserves curtain call, but our Drama Teacher doesn't allow that. I'm already pushing my luck with her, so I don't want to push it any farther.


----------



## coraljag

*tech crew curtain calls*

I'm on the fence... i agree that the life of a techie is one lived in the shadows of the curtain... but i definitely think that techies deserve their props... our cast often will acknowledge the crew at the end of the curtain call by gesturing up to the control booth. and the last show, our two backstage girls poked their head out and waved. it was cute. of course, it's a junior high, what do you expect? i do think techies deserve their props, though. maybe not through bowing themselves, but maybe through acknowledgement by the cast


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl

One part that I didn't right is that like alot of other people they gesture to the back of the stage and when they do for a second or two we make the lights go nuts. Its awesome and everyone looks back. Personally I think thats good enough.

~Nick


----------



## gabe

Rule number 1 in high school theatre: Do Not Alieanate(sp?) Yourself From The Actors. When I came to my high school from junior high I made it a point to get to know all of them. And now, when I'm solo in the booth for the improv team shows they all do the open palm pointing at me thing, just as they are told to for actuall productions. I don't think theres anything wrong with recognition especially for us up in the booth as I am sitting in the window hanging my feet out the whole time(our booth us raised up in the AP).


----------



## Footer

Its The Tackiest Thing Ever... also the palm thing is actually designated to the pit, not the crew


----------



## gafftaper

What an interesting thread. It's been going forever and yet people seem to keep having new things to say. 

As a H.S. drama teacher I always pushed to run the most professional theater I could. As has been mentioned several times professional technicians don't take bows. 

It seems to me the main reason this would happen is that the drama teacher want's to encourage the crew and thank them. Well, I can do that much more sincerely backstage on my own time. Most of my students work backstage because they would never want to be seen in the spotlight anyway. 

Closing night of the last show of the year we did the final bows... which are always followed by the cast dragging the teacher out on stage for flowers. I would thank the cast and tell the audience they are dismissed. About half would stay and half would leave. I would then gather the entire cast and crew together on stage in a circle. We had a toast to say good bye to the show and year. I then said a few words about each graduating senior from cast and crew and gave each a rose. Yes this was a break of "professionalism". However I felt it was an important ritual for our "family". I always clearly explained to the audience that the show was over and they were free to go. This was our time to acknowledge seniors and share the moment cast and crew.


----------



## Foxinabox10

For us, the palm thing seems to be enough. They always do that for the pit first (if there is one) and then motion back to the booth. Nothing fancy, just a formal way to say thank you. Before the final show we always gather around in the green room and they give flowers and/or gifts to the directors and parents that helped make the show possible. This year I got one of those floor pillows wilth arms that had the title "Technical Director" across the back and the show name and year on the arms. It was a really cool idea.


----------



## jacobbiljo

the only time which the entire tech crew has come out for curtain call was during a kalidescope show because of the less formal nature of it. i think that the director and td can thank the techies well enough with a good thank you or box of chocolates behind stage after the show. Our actors will always give an open palmed point towards the booth and the lighting guy(me) will dip the lights. I have had some shows where people just thought that the lights malfunctioned. After the show, the two techies in the booth will normally stand at the booth door and watch as the people leave, many people will congraduate you and compliment the tech as they walk past.

Our sound guy will sometimes play a clip from the simpson "dough, a deer, a female deer" which i think is in apropriate, but he calls "our signature track"

I definatly agree that the tech people get under recognized and are sometimes completly forgotten about. 

Thanks to the small nature of our theatre (300 seats) the actors and technicians are pretty well part of the same group, with a few of the actors even volunteering as tech crew when we are short staff.


----------



## soundlight

Our cast always raises their left arm to the booth. I thought that this was plenty of recognition until I saw an article in the paper that had a picture of this motion, saying that it was "recognizing the audience." I now take a bow by "dipping" the lighting that illuminates the set whenever they do this. This doesn't take any light off the actors for the curtain call, but it is definitely noticable, and I think it works perfectly. "Light bows."


----------



## nez

now for the main part i agree with this but here at lewport we do somtin specail for our seniours we send them out and only them out for their last play it is something that i think the seniours look forward to because after four years of being back stage with i have no problem with it is fun to finaly take a bow and get recignized for you accomplishments


----------



## saxman0317

i personally dont care. As sound director im the only one thats really ever seen considering our deck is in the middle of the audiance for accustic purposes. But, i do think that the Srs. should go outon their last major production of school...Planned or not... Ever see the look on a directors face when 4 crew members charge out of the wings with foils at each other during the talkey talkey at the end of the last night of Julius Caesar and end up falling off the stage followed by corny jokes by the stage director? Good for us, bad for everyone else. ALways a good sight for the over worked under appreciated crew. We can always be blamed, but never thanked.


----------



## AVGuyAndy

A friend of mine on cast wants me to go out and bow with the crew. I told him I don't do that, but eventually I said I would go out on the last show, since I realized that would probably be my last chance to go out front, ever. And it would probably be my last musical too. After today, (our first show) I realized I have 2 light cues during the curtain call, and I have to run the curtain motor since the SM will be backstage. Oh well.


----------



## saxman0317

okay...so i as already here...but i have ahad a show that i need to change my standing on for a moment...
This last show we did was h** to be honest, working with amiddle school crew thats never done anything before, trying to train them to run the major componants of lighting and sound, as well as do way too many other jobs at once...all in half as many tech rehersals as were needed. Normallly, i dont like crew calls, but this one worked. Normally, we do have the srs. go on at their last major show, but this time, there were none, and it was a minor show. but...there were pies in the play...and hot dogs...and crew became covered in both duing amazingly awsome cleanups while changing mics and scenery i must say. So, of course, we have to come on and clean the stae again during call when the director desides to name the faceless heros that didnt make the program...


----------



## saxman0317

AVGuyAndy said:


> A friend of mine on cast wants me to go out and bow with the crew. I told him I don't do that, but eventually I said I would go out on the last show, since I realized that would probably be my last chance to go out front, ever. And it would probably be my last musical too. After today, (our first show) I realized I have 2 light cues during the curtain call, and I have to run the curtain motor since the SM will be backstage. Oh well.


curtain motors...fancy... i call my curtain motor peter, and hes a very funny man. Whats yours called?


----------



## thorin81

Talk about unprofessional!! Technicians should never go out and take a bow. The closest thing to a tech that should take a bow is the conductor of the orchestra. It is understood that there are people backstage that make a lot of the magic happen - that's why they are mentioned in the program (at least they should be mentioned there!). The same goes for the director - he/she should not appear on stage - no matter how famous or well known he/she is!! Once the rehearsals are over and you open a show the director's job is OVER. He is in the program with a big ol' bio - noting else is needed. 
We, as performers in this large form we call theatre, have a responsibility to suspend belief for the time that people are in our care. Our audiences need to feel like and believe that the things that are happening on the stage really are happening. The moment that an outsider takes a step onto the stage we break that suspended belief. For that reason, technicians stay where they belong as does the director, if he is even in town and not someplace else working on another show. 
There is a list of conduct that we as theatre goers and makers live by. I have posted it before a while back, but maybe it would be worth posting again. Watch for it!!

Suspend belief. Make it real - for it is real to those that have come to share in the experience that you have created!!


----------



## avkid

Every director i've had and most that I have seen (except those on Broadway) will come out at least for the closing night bows.


----------



## 1357908642

During our curtain calls our director makes all of the actors stay in character, it ends up looking pretty cool. The only recognition our tech gets is a raise of the hand from the lead. Works for me.


----------



## Pie4Weebl

Everytime we have had the option of doign bows I have voted against it. I feel my mention in the program is enough, as well as hearing about compliments people say to either the td or myself after the show.


----------



## Chaos is Born

At my highschool it was tradition that the final show of the year the sr's would come out behind the entire cast (not very visible, but there if you were looking) and take a bow. 

Really, that was just a tradition at the high school. I do not think it is needed for any other level of theatre. I currently get recognized only cause i am visible near the back of house in my booth running sound, and thats only the people leaving and motioning to my booth saying that thats where the sound is run from.


----------



## DarSax

At our high school, it's usually been tradition for the tech crew to come out. I have mixed feelings on it it myself. I don't think they came out for West Side Story, in my opinion a good thing as the ending is very emotional, and it'd break the illusion. However, most of the time, the "high school mentality" overrules all--the fact that a good 40% of any given audience is parents of people involved int he show, and they want to see their Johnny or Josephine take a bow so they can clap and cheer and whatnot hard for their kids.


----------



## CowboyDan

I have not heard of this. Part of being a tech is not being seen. If you do your job well most of the audience should never know that you are there. The people that count know the hard work that you are putting into a production. If you are training people to do theater work in the future this may not be a good thing to continue to do. But you should do what feels right for your theater.

Have fun with it.

Dan


----------



## What Rigger?

For the love of God, don't do it! I had to do curtain call on EFX at the MGM a few years back, and damm it felt stupid. Just hand me a mop and let me clean the deck.


----------



## thebikingtechie

At my school when we do a play whoever is on the board runs their fingers along the bumb buttons when the actors point to the booth. When we have spots we would sometimes dance them around for a second too. When we do dance performances we usually get a thank you from the head of the dance department at the beginning or the end of the show.


----------



## Rogue

thorin81 said:


> Talk about unprofessional!! Technicians should never go out and take a bow.



Totaly agree, at my HS, the techs have done some wierd things. Last year during the musical (this is a big deal here) our techs decided that they were going to go out on stage, roll up their sleves and show off their muscles. Staying backstage is the best, the audience knows you are there and they know that you do alot...keep the mystery.


----------



## macas

I've never been on stage before and i liked it because you had a sense of pride that the show would not have happened without the crew and it is kind of satisfying but this year on the last night we are going onto stage to bow and I think that maybe it is ok on the final night as it shows that the staff appreciate your work.


----------



## TechiesRule

If you do a good job, no one knows you did it
thats the way i think it should be!!
right now, i'm SM for the middle school up the hill in our high school theater, and my running crew cheif wants to go take a bow with the middle school running crew, but i think that if you really love and care about tech theater, appluse is not needed.
Repels without Appluse.


----------



## TechnicallyDiverse

Okay...so here's my view (since it looks like everyone has one). I enjoy the gesture backstage from the actors...I certainly don't feel like going onstage after a particularly difficult production...BUT...as an asst. designer as well, I sometimes feel jilted. Yeah, Yeah, Yeah...Big woop...my name is in the program...woohoo. I work my butt off backstage and ya know...I secretly do enjoy being brought onstage after the LAST preformance (only)...I think I deserve a personal thank you and way to go...as do all technicians and designers. Now...that being said...I only feel that way when I work on the university shows. I also work at a professional V&PA center and have never felt the desire to be brought onstage there. Go figure. In the professional world, however, I have felt more gratification then I have ever felt on the college level, but mostly because I get treated better and respected so much more (which tends to happen when people spend a boatload of money). Anyway...I digress...I think the closing performance should include the crew, BUT only the ones who want to take a bow, should. Not everyone is comfortable onstage...but EVERYONE should be acknowledged. As both and actor and a Technician...I understand this as well as anyone...


----------



## Too_Tall

I have never appeared onstage as crew. I don't even appear in the pictures of the crew during photo call, mainly because I am a designer and don't consider myself crew. Although it is not typical, I have worked a Cirqie Du Soleil preformance where the road crew went onstage during curtian call.


----------



## punktech

i'm really not sure about this. i feel that there should be some recognition of the crew, but i don't want to take away from the actors. it's a hard call to make really, something that has to be talked oever with everyone i feel, crew, director, cast, TD, SM, and every other position. 

on a slightly more humorous note: my school has a dance concert at the end of each semester. my friend came up with this dance we call "the happy techie dance" (essentially you stand there and kick each leg out alternatingly about 6" off the ground in a rather slow manner, a laid back can-can if you will). and another friend of mine and i came up with the idea that during the dance concert, during intermission, we'd bring in the rag and then a few minutes later it would rise very slowly and show all of us in very simple blue light, with no music doing our little dance, then we'd look up the lights would come up, we'd all see the audience and scatter in a paniced fashion...we thought it would be a humorous way to handle the "no one gives a s*** about what i do for this place feeling that a lot of techs at my college have at the end of the semester.


----------



## Eboy87

Too_Tall said:


> I have worked a Cirqie Du Soleil preformance where the road crew went onstage during curtian call.



With apologies for the topic swerve, what show? PM me if you'd rather discuss it there.


----------



## randiculous42

I've worked quite a few shows, and in two of them, the directors requested that the crew come out for a bow, or just some recognition. I think it's very unprofessional, and it violates the law techs live by - not to be seen! We should be recognized, we put in just as much work as everyone else, but a curtain call is the wrong way to do it.
It also didn't help that both curtain calls were just decided last minute - the crew wasn't really expecting it. It was one of those "the director is yelling for us to come out and take a bow, we better do it" deals - and that's just ridiculous. 
As I believe someone previously said in this thread, it really depends on whether or not you want te be professional or just have a good time working on a show. I prefer the professional method, but it should be up to the crew whether or not they want a curtain call.


----------



## moderately_clueless

It just seems odd to me to have the tech come out onstage. We never go onstage, so it seems odd to suddenly go during curtain call. Tech curtain call is just a bit too reminiscent of cute little high school shows when the mommies and daddies want to see little johnny take a bow. The real audience doesn't care. I would much prefer a personal thank you from the actors after the show is over than a little clapping.


----------



## dwt1

As has been stated before in a variety of ways, the crew is still working when the bows are occuring. I did work in a theatre where the crew was acknowledged and the lightboard operator blacked out the lights momentarily.

I understand the crew's desire to have their "moment" but my students seem to understand that every moment on stage is actually theirs.

dwt1


----------



## SocksOnly

Our crew has never gotten a curtain call. Sometimes we'll go onstage to do the actors' bidding though. For Beauty and the Beast, the guy who played Beast had one of us bring flowers onstage for Belle. In most cases we get thanked during the last show by either the director or cast.

That's crew- we're rebels without applause.


----------



## burgesg

I have two views to this. Firstly, i do theatre tech because i enjoy it and love theatre BUT I HATE THE STAGE and so it makes sense that i work behind the scenes. However, i always feel we don't get much credit and would like to be recognised for the hard work i put into the productions.


----------



## LDtheLD

I was orignally a performance major, so I have been on stage and used to be used to it. But now I've been hiding in the backstage blackness so long, I'd be too self concious to come out for a curtain call, lol! And I don't need fame and recognition...I understood when I first began doing this whole tech gig that I would mostly go unacknowledged. And that's fine by me.


----------



## herr_highbrau

I personally don't believe in taking bows, but I did when I was at college. 

At college, the teachers in charge of lighting and sound got brought onstage with the director etc. But when I started teching for the school at 16, they still brought on the teachers in charge.

This is despite the fact that I designed it, operated it, set it up, hired it, and would be in the venue till 1am derigging whilst they stood around asking stupid questions. That cheesed me off considerably. That and the fact they still owe me roughly £2000 in hire fees!

Outside of college I've always been happy to hide behind the mixer, where no one pays attention to me


----------



## taylorjacobs

Ive done it before after a competition show in which we won state so it was kinbda of a homecoming and i hated it because i made a COMPLETE FOOL out of myself because i have no idea how to bow...dont do it


----------



## DHSLXOP

At my school, on the last night of a high school production, the seniors on the crew get recognized and get to come out and take a bow. During the middle school shows, the entire middle school crew gets to come out and take a bow on the last night of the production. As well, since my school uses a mentorship program (the high schoolers direct and tech the show, while training and teaching the middle schoolers) all of the senior crew members get recognized during the bows and are given little gifts by the cast. Also, we have made it a tradition to, during the curtain call, the cast recognizes the pit orchestra and then recognizes the tech crew in the booth by pointing at each.


----------



## TalBrite

I've been with different local groups that each have their own practices, but I never liked to be pulled on stage at the end of a show. I think a techie's work is rewarded by a show running well, and maybe the thanks of the actors, director, or other crew members who really know how hard we work, but if I were doing theater for an audience, I'd go for a cast position. But my place is backstage, out of the spotlights, and I should be able to stay there until the curtain closes.


----------



## Hermineko

I personaly Think that the tech, should stay in the dark. I agree, those that count will know and thank you. Thats all I need.

In high school. I think the tech that want to come out should get that chance. It's High School, everything about a production can be professional. But we do most of our shows for parents, so if a kid wants to go out let them. I know we would have some not wanting to.


----------



## KaR356i

I've been doing theatre professionally for several years and I haven't as yet seen any kind of curtain call for the crew. In Highschool and perhaps some colleges I think it's fine, but when you start doing it for a living, most of us have no desire to be onstage in front of an audiance, that's why we're the crew. Yes the crew works very hard, but the reward becomes your side of the show running smoothly. You may get thanks from performers or stage managers, and that is certainly appreciated, but none of the crew that I have known and worked with really would want to be onstage. 

As far as the original question, if your Highschool has developed that tradition and your crew likes it, go ahead and continue it. Just talk to your crew and let it be their choice, they'll appreciate you for that! And be sure to thank them regardless of if they decide to participate in the curtain call!


----------



## PhantomD

We make use of these great things called "followspots"  ...we happen to mount them around halfway down our theatre on the side catwalk...so...

After the cast has all come on, we spot the band, then the spots point at each other, then sweep through the audience up to the booth, before sweeping back to the stage.

Often I do something visually stunning with the lights at the same time.


----------



## tekgoddess

Never,never, never. Well, OK, maybe 2 years on the tour say goodbye but do you think the audience cares? Not unless it's your Mom.
Have you not read proverbs for techies? We are suppossed to be invisible. Period. 
Want to have applause? Audition, get a part, take a curtain call.


----------



## SAWYeR

At my HS, the Crew comes on for a bow during the last show of the musicals only. I think it's a nice practice, just because very few people realize or appreciate the amount of work and the number of crew techies it takes to make a show. I think that once in a while, it's a good thing to be acknowledged for all the work we put into our shows. It's just plain sad how many people don't know what a techie is.


----------



## Cooze

I feel that the Crew should NOT be onstage during the curtain call, if you want to be onstage, you need to become an actor, if you dont like the life of a crew person, then leave the Theatre. If you feel different thats fine, but I would NEVER go onstage for a curtain call.


----------



## timokay

Great topic.

At our High School, we have two Thursday matinees before each weekend of shows, and we invite grade schools. After each show, we invite the schools to ask questions to the actors and crew, who sit onstage as a group.

Easily, 90% of the questions are always directed to the crew. The kids want to know how this was made, what is it like up in the catwalk, how long it took, how did you do this and that effect, and the actors always get "Do you want to be in the movies?"

The crew gets to really shine, and get involved with the audience.

The director asks the crew to take a bow on our opening night Gala, and I really think it is because the parents want to see their kids get some applause. 

I think the parents should come to the matinees to see how much the tech are appreciated.


----------



## Cooze

timokay I think that what you are speaking of is a bit of an exception, I think interaction with the younger kids is a great thing and I would encourage you to continue doing it.


----------



## TheaterMarine

The backstage tech got to go out and sing the last song in our musical production, but in the smaller productions tech simply pack up and go home. Our TD came around and thanked us individualy, but I think the audience should get a chance to thank us for our work. Our names do get printed in the program, but they don't know the faces that go with those names. I just think that we should get recoginition for the work we put in. The actors work speaks for itself, but our work is quiet and unseen. Our work is no less or more important than the actors work. I think tech should get some form of recoginition because we put in a lot of hard work that most people take for granted. That why I belive on a big production tech should get a bow or get to go on stage on the closing night.


----------



## Dani

They had us do curtain call for the past show I worked on. I ducked out the back. I just don't like it. I guess it depends on the people, the rest of the stage crew was fine with it, but they were also actors and it was there first time being on crew. They went out I ducked out the back door.


----------



## Dani

TheaterMarine said:


> The backstage tech got to go out and sing the last song in our musical production, but in the smaller productions tech simply pack up and go home. Our TD came around and thanked us individualy, but I think the audience should get a chance to thank us for our work. Our names do get printed in the program, but they don't know the faces that go with those names. I just think that we should get recoginition for the work we put in. The actors work speaks for itself, but our work is quiet and unseen. Our work is no less or more important than the actors work. I think tech should get some form of recoginition because we put in a lot of hard work that most people take for granted. That why I belive on a big production tech should get a bow or get to go on stage on the closing night.



Yes it is true our work goes unmentioned (its definatley seen just not realized) I personally don't think it necessary to take a bow, afterall if we wanted recognition for anything we would of been actors, would we not? I didnt become an ATD to get noticed, its definitley a job I am not noticed for unless you are around at 4 am. But I like it that way, I like not drawing attention to my work and letting it just be my name in the program even if they have no idea who I am.


----------



## Van

Dani said:


> Yes it is true our work goes unmentioned (its definatley seen just not realized) I personally don't think it necessary to take a bow, afterall if we wanted recognition for anything we would of been actors, would we not? I didnt become an ATD to get noticed, its definitley a job I am not noticed for unless you are around at 4 am. But I like it that way, I like not drawing attention to my work and letting it just be my name in the program even if they have no idea who I am.


 
I'm right there with you. As technicians we are "behind the scenes". As I have stated many times, " If you do a good job as a technician, it's kinda like taking a piss in a drak blue suit. It gives you a a nice warm feeling, but nobody really notices"


----------



## gafftaper

To me there is nothing more satisfying than seeing the complete look on stage during performance and saying... that was what I saw in my mind when I first read the script. Now the audience can see the story the same way I saw it in my mind. We grumble and complain a lot but it's really all about the art of story telling. When done right, we get to paint the picture the audience sees. What could be better than that?


----------



## avkid

Van said:


> it's kinda like taking a piss in a drak blue suit. It gives you a a nice warm feeling, but nobody really notices"



Until they sit in your chair!


----------



## Bucky

No i do not think techs should go out on stage for a Curtain call even though i sometimes really wanted to for my last show because i ran the light board, dessigned the lights and sound but i never did because it is not tradition also for the most part the the crew gets there head shots done on the call board the left side is always our crew side and the order for us is TD, SM, ASM(s), Lighting tech(s), Sound tech(s), run crew


----------



## TheaterMarine

Well we didn't get our headshots or even a picture of any of the tech in our program for our musical. Yes, I know our jobs are to be the shadows of the stage. That's why I'm a tech, not an actor. I don't like being in the spotlight. I just want a little recoginition for our work that we put in. The light doesn't burn, I promise, I'm still alive, so you can step in the light for a few minutes and take a little bow. Then run for the cover of the wings.


----------



## Serendipity

Wow, I read all of that.

This is a really interesting topic. I've never heard about it, but after reading about what all of you said, I've decided I'm against the concept.

In one production at my school they did the "palm to the booth" and I liked it then, but when I found out that real theaters did not do it to the booth (only to the band) I was annoyed that they did. I would like to (as I go to an arts school where I'm supposedly training to become professional) run the shows professionally. My mom didn't come see the first school show I designed lights for. She didn't need to come see me take a bow, and I wouldn't have anyways.

I think that if the audience is applauding, they're applauding us too (whether they know it or not), for giving the actors a place to be (sayeth the techie bible) so just shut up and high five each other later after you finish your cold pizza.

We know how much work we put in. And by going up and taking a bow, it doesn't help anyone realize how much work we put in. It just seems unprofessional. I spent two days building a theater in a ballroom, staying up until 3:30a focusing lights, falling asleep in a hotel room for a couple hours, cuing all day and running the show for the acknowledgment of "Thank you to the Production & Design Conservatory Students" in a program and the TD's name spelled wrong. I would have done it for less than that.
This is what I love, and I don't need fame and fortune. I just need enough fortune to pay for my new laptop and lightwright license. (Yay for free student VW!)




In professional theater, wouldn't there be cues during curtain call?

[Although I admit I thought the "bowing" of the set lights was a cute idea...]


----------



## rochem

At my High School, we have a tradition where after the curtain call, the entire cast sprints to the lobby and lines up so that all the departing audience members have to pass by. The tech crew also lines up on the other side of the lobby. Obviously the actors get most of the attention, but lots of audience members end up asking about "those scary guys in all black" and why they're there. However, they end up appreciating the techs after they find out who they are. It's not a bow, but I think it's still good - maintains the professionalism of the crew while still allowing them time to be recognized.


----------



## Spikesgirl

We've never done curtain calls for the crew - we even work really really hard to keep the directors off the stage, although there is one who insists upon taking her bows with the cast. Crew is far too busy to be taking bows - as far as we're concerned, the show is far from over at that point.

However, we do have headshots and bios for the crew in the program book, so we feel acknowledged that way.


----------



## Saunier

Iv never done a curtain call. Honestly I hate being reconized for being on crew cause I think it feels unprofessional. Then everyone wants to talk to me after the show when I need to load out. If it was me I would stop.


----------



## thorin81

rochem said:


> At my High School, we have a tradition where after the curtain call, the entire cast sprints to the lobby and lines up so that all the departing audience members have to pass by. The tech crew also lines up on the other side of the lobby. Obviously the actors get most of the attention, but lots of audience members end up asking about "those scary guys in all black" and why they're there. However, they end up appreciating the techs after they find out who they are. It's not a bow, but I think it's still good - maintains the professionalism of the crew while still allowing them time to be recognized.



This just makes me cringe! Not only does it break the whole concept of "willful suspension of disbelief," but it also screams low-level community theatre at me. As theatre artists it is our responsibility to create illusion. Once *anyone* steps outside the world we have created on stage in the guise of that world it has destroyed that illusion. Period. It is my job as a theatre educator and professional to instill in my students the way and workings of the professional craft. Anything that is done for the sake of ego or any other purpose seems to cheapen the entire experience of going to the theatre.

- There, I will step down off my soapbox now... -


----------



## lieperjp

In anything other than High School theatre I think it's a big No-No!!!

I would find it acceptable in High School on closing night if, and only if, they have everyone involved in the show come out on stage or something like that.

(Maybe just turn off the lights before going on stage. Then go out in the dark!!!)

In our theatre program, the actors go out and line up. Tech people then do the close up, put away, and clean up. When I'm done with that, I usually go through the line and say "good job" to the actors. That way, I can get the wireless mics back, too. And find out where the after-show party is.


----------



## Ross

Our projection designer for a show last season filmed all of the crew individually (I'm testing the camera) and we appeared on screen during curtain call.


----------



## rochem

thorin81 said:


> This just makes me cringe! Not only does it break the whole concept of "willful suspension of disbelief," but it also screams low-level community theatre at me. As theatre artists it is our responsibility to create illusion. Once *anyone* steps outside the world we have created on stage in the guise of that world it has destroyed that illusion. Period. It is my job as a theatre educator and professional to instill in my students the way and workings of the professional craft. Anything that is done for the sake of ego or any other purpose seems to cheapen the entire experience of going to the theatre.
> 
> - There, I will step down off my soapbox now... -



We don't do this every performance, just on certain occasions. For example, we did a Saturday matinee for Beauty and the Beast where kids were encouraged to come for lower ticket prices, and after the show the entire cast went out to do a meet and greet with the kids, in character. We usually do something like this on closing night too, but not always, and not everyone goes out. I know many members of the crew don't go out, it's not at all required. Usually some of our underclassmen are there, and only those who want to be. Usually the board ops and upperclassmen don't go out, since we have work to be doing still.

Although, when I was acting, I was never too fond of it either. It seemed kind of unprofessional. I eventually rationalized it as what would happen at the Stage Door of a broadway show, but i dont know. I guess its one of those traditions that no one knows how or why it's done, but it happens anyways.


----------



## lieperjp

rochem said:


> I guess its one of those traditions that no one knows how or why it's done, but it happens anyways.



Same here... Why are traditions so hard to break??? Maybe it's because the actors get a few more minutes in the limelight... (Just an expression. My theatre's not THAT outdated!!! )


----------



## Marius

No, no NO!! I like to compare the crew to Ninjas. The highest praise a techie can get is if the audience has no idea he/she is there. We get our thanks from a job well done, a show where nothing breaks and nobody bleeds real blood, and in some instances from a paycheck. Like many others have said, if you want the spotlight be an actor. A show with its crew on stage is a ship with no one at the wheel.


----------



## malex

Most technicians that I have worked with loathe the idea of being placed in the lights. Our reward is the satisfaction of a job well done and hopefully a good day rate. Personally, my only request of directors is that they offer a hand to the booth and the pit during curtain calls. I don't see it as a way for the audience to recognize the people in black, but a way for the performers to remember who makes things go. I also like to try to talk directors into limiting their curtain calls. I figure a bow for supprting characters and leads, followed by a company bow suffices.


----------



## HighWattageKid92

My theory is never heard never seen, until the last performance we all come out for a bow and the directors speech. (High School shows) otherwise there is nothing for me.


----------



## tech2000

I'm in high school so of course my crew goes out and takes a bow...but I hate it , if I could help it we wouldn't go out to bow. However, it's funny because the audience cheers a lot louder when we run out there than when the cast first runs out to bow.


----------



## WestlakeTech

(sorry, I know I'm late, but I'm also a newb, so please bear w/me)

I'm in high school so we do curtain calls for about half of our shows (really depends on the type of show) and I used to love it. Freshman and Sophomore year, you couldn't slap the smile off my face when I walked on stage, even with me trying to repress it myself. I just got this strange feeling of elation. By now that feeling's worn off, but I still think it should be done. Don't think the audience cares at all, but if I've been working my butt of for this production, I better at least get some applause.


----------



## rochem

A horror story about our crew "bows". This year, we have a SM who is doing her first show. After our opening night, the agreement was that the crew was going to go down and stand in the procession line as people leave (see my post a few posts up if you don't know what I mean). So as the lights come up for the curtain call, everyone in the booth (two sound people, another lighting person besides myself, and the SM) all run down the stairs, apparently trying to be the first into the procession line. After the curtain call the lights go down and the curtain closes, and since the SM's headset is lying 5 feet from me and off, I call backstage to see if I am good to bring the house up. The response is "we're all out here in the lobby." Apparently, they shut the curtain then sprinted out to the lobby as well. So after leaving the audience in darkness for about 20 seconds, I finally bring up the house - to find that the curtain had snagged on a set piece and was hanging half open giving a clear view into backstage. So I go down to the stage and fix the curtain, right as our new TD shows up and asks what the hell just happened. 

Although some good comes out of everything. The practice of having techs out in the lobby is now officially over, and will never be done again. Just because the curtain's closed (or not quite closed) doesn't mean our work is done.


----------



## cdub260

At the Pageant we don't do curtain calls. Period. Not for the cast. Not for the crew. That said, bear in mind that we don't exactly fit in the mould of traditional theatre. By the end of the show, half the cast has already gone home, and half the crew is trying to beat the crowd out so they don't get stuck in traffic.

If only I could do that.

When I'm working on other shows, whether or not the crew takes a bow varies depending on the group using one of our stages. My personal preference would be that I be left out of the bows, but if a given group wants to acknowledge the crew and or venue staff by having us come out on stage and take a bow, I can be gracious enough to do so. It's their show. They can handle curtain call however they want.

Really, the best acknowledgement I can get is program credit and a group that leaves my venue happy, and that's glad to see me when they return.


----------



## willbb123

I dont remember the last time that I have taken a bow. 
Normal curtain call goes like this, actors go out and bow, then point to the musicians in the pit, I have a group of pit special (lights) that I bump up. A few shows they point up to the booth and/or FOH sound. Curtain closes and house lights come up. I normally walk down into the house and very rarely (like once) have gotten comments on lighting. My "curtain call" is when the Director, or the theater's Executive Director says good job. Now that I'm working in a professional theater my real "curtain call" is when I get my paycheck.

I think its alright to have a crew curtain call in High School, mainly because their parents are in the audience.


----------



## renegadeblack

When I was a freshman in HS, we did on closing night and it was friggin terrifying! There's a reason I'm not a thespian. It was a learning experience though, now I know what they're talking about when they say that you can't see the audience. When I was a sophmore crap happened and I wasn't in the musical. This year I'll definitely be doing the musical so I'll hafta wait and see what happens! 

Freshman year, for the play, the director wanted the crew to be right in front of the stage with a light pointed on us. STD said absolutely not. I absolutely agree. That was one of her more ridiculous statements but I have to be nice to her... she's my English teacher. She once took up one of my entire classes telling me about what she wanted for her lighting plot.


----------



## zuixro

I don't care whether the crew gets a curtain call, but I enjoy it when we do. I do think that the actors should point up to the booth.

On the last show I did at my high school I wish we hadn't gotten a curtain call. The followspot operator felt that he deserved to come on stage and bow, so for the last whole number, there was no followspot.


----------



## themuzicman

I hate crew bows.
My HS director always made the crew take a bow. The girls on my crew who were dating an actor, always loved the attention, but everyone else really didn't care for it. When I stage managed she attempted to make me do the bows, but I would never go on stage for it. I really think it's stupid, my excuse though was that I always needed to cue final blackout.

Though, someone did mention that closing night the crew comes out in suits, which is a cool idea.

I always made a point, whenever I wasn't working deck, to wear a suit to either the opening or closing night, or both.
Though, don't go into the shop. I was wearing my tuxedo one show, and I leaned on a counter, and a blade of some sort ripped my pants straight down the center =/


----------



## genericcomment

Not a big fan of curtain call for crew, saw a crew curtain call done by a high school near ours a few years back and it looked sloppy and unprofessional. Being in college, this is a no go situation. Personally I love listening to the audience cheering while I'm back stage or in the booth, I get enough satisfaction from that, they don't need to see me. When I'm in the booth sometimes people with give the thumbs up to us and that's always cool but no never a curtain call.


----------



## Anonymous067

Curtain call should only be for people who are actually performing in the play/production. Maybe on a final showing night or something it may be acceptable, but normally in our theater, the lead actor/actress (after taking bows), raises one hand towards the pit if we have one, and then towards the booth. We do NOT however, turn our booth lights or backstage lights on until every patron has left the theater and doors have been locked. In our musicals, during our final show, the main actor/actress gives thank-you's while the "theme" or curtain call song continues from the pit in low volume. Every member of the crew is acknowledged individually.

I however believe that techs have no place on stage while the house is open.


----------



## night

i was forced into doing a bow once and hated it, closing night for a long running show is understandable, because at that point your so much of a family everyone deserves it, someone should def. be left in place to run sound and lights though. besides that the crew should never be seen or heard, if you did a great job you will be personaly congragulated later.


----------



## TimOlson

I think it's a sign of class and respect when the people you are serving acknowledge the hard work that went on behind the scenes. In my experience some do, some don't. it's always done at the last show, or the last event in a series of meetings. 

Amy Grant stopped halfway through her last show on the House of Love tour (I know, I'm ageing myself), called the entire crew up on stage, and since the tour went double platinum handed out a really nice platinum album for each member of the crew with their name on it. Did some of the crew not want to go on stage? probably. did everyone go? yes. will you go when you get the call? I hope so.


----------



## icewolf08

When I was in high school they (the department head) would call the crew out on closing night. Along with the actors, the SM and designers would get flowers. Mostly painless, and certainly not something that happened every night. In college, we operated pretty similar to what genericcomment mentioned, the cast would motion to the orchestra (if a musical) and the booth after their company bow.

When I worked on cruise ships I got thanked by name every night. As I was one of two theatre techs on the ship and it was a small ship almost every passenger knew who I was by the end of each cruise. This worked out to many free drinks at the bar for me...

Now, in the professional world, recognition comes in the form of the opening night reception and sometimes a little gift from the LD (usually a bottle of booze).


----------



## LDash

the problem with going all the crew going onto stage is the fact that if something goes wrong (eg. a breaker goes for no reason(just an example) then the whole stage would be black or just the freak things what happen in the wonderful world of live theater


----------



## Van

I think it's pretty safe to say;
Techies = take bows and curtain calls
Technicians = do not.


----------



## gafftaper

Van said:


> I think it's pretty safe to say;
> Techies = take bows and curtain calls
> Technicians = do not.



Well said old chum. It's quite simple actually. In the professional world there are no curtain calls for crew. In high school and college it depends on if the person in charge is trying to run a professional program or if they are trying to make everyone feel good about the hard work they did. Of course many people doing tech do it because they don't particularly enjoy the spotlight... so it's often counter productive. 

As for my programs, I make it very clear to my crew students how much I appreciate their work and how grateful I am to them. Heck I haven't taught high school for 6 years and we still have a crew party every year. But none of them ever took a bow on stage.


----------



## Sayen

Van said:


> I think it's pretty safe to say;
> Techies = take bows and curtain calls
> Technicians = do not.


Well said, along with Gafftaper's comments on how the person running the program want's it to be viewed.


----------



## maccalder

'spose I should add the Royal Caribbean "standard" for bows - after the cast have done their thing, the Cruise Director comes out, and usually says something like this:

"Please give a round of applause for the people who make it happen from behind the scenes... On lights we have Mac, on Sound we have Adrian, our Production Manager James, all of our spotlight operators and the stage staff." Applause occurs, no one comes out, CD continues with the announcements.

Cruise industry is a tad different though, as we don't have programs available for the public, people are not buying tickets, and there is a guy who comes out and talks after every show.

I have never been asked to appear on stage for bows, no matter what position I have filled, and if I was, I would be asking for my appearance pay, as set out in my standard contract.


----------



## cwhitson

The only time I have seen crew take part in a curtain call is in high school productions.

I have even seen a couple shows in college where there was no curtain call....for anyone. An artistic, leave the audience hanging, moment.

As a stage manager, I would not expect any crew take part in curtain call except for curtain in/out....lol


----------



## theatretechguy

I think in most cases its totally unprofessional to have the backstage crew "take a bow". I even get uncomfortable when people say things like "And thanks to Chris in the booth for all he does", etc.). I see the technicians as puppeteers who are pulling the strings, but never seen and that's what makes it special. Its like having photos of your set under construction in the lobby. It takes away the magic if you know how it all works. Also, most technicians are not comfortable bowing or getting attention on themselves.


----------



## renegadeblack

With our production of The Crucible, we went on stage to give a gift to our newly appointed TD.


----------



## willbb123

I just saw this thread again and remembered something that happened not too long ago. It was a rental and the artist was only here for one show. At the end of the show she says, "And I'd like to thank my road manager, also Tommy at the sound board, Will on Lights, and the stage manager Dylan. We were all shocked that she took the time to get our names and thank us.

Thats the only time that that has happened


----------



## LightingPenguin

I joined crew to be behind the curtain, not in front of it. In my opinion, its unprofessional to have the crew come out. if you want to be seen and have gratitude, then become an actor. As a lighting tech., I work late hours and come in first thing in the morning, when no one is there. I dont expect to be seen, but rather I make people be seen


----------



## ReiRei

A few of my friends and I always joke around about how nobody knows the technicians or cares about them until something gets screwed up, even if it's an actors fault or it ends up being nobodies fault. 

There's no point in going out for curtain call anyways, it's silly. I've only done it once and it wasn't even worth it. Don't expect to be genuinely recognized no matter how much time you've put into something, because people just want the aesthetics, the actors, the symphony, those kinds of things. Most audience members don't understand how things come together unless one of their family member is a technician.

It was funny though, during curtain call on closing night of COWS, our producer forgot to credit our stage manager. See what happens is everyone comes out and she introduces the TD, Carpenter, LD, SM's, and ASM's and usually the seniors if they're leaving. See what I'm saying, put your life into something and even your teacher/producer forgets you. So what's the point?

To end this rant of mine, I wrote a paper once in a modern plays class about a previous theatre experience I had. There are a few technicians I know who act as well and my response was, "Though they feel the need to be seen, I am content with silent applause. For I know that what I have done is great, and so do they."


----------



## kiwitechgirl

I've never ever seen the crew take a curtain call in the professional world, and I hope I never do. It makes me cringe when the cast indicate the booth at the end of their curtain call, I've always hated it and I just feel that it's so unnecessary. Anyone who matters knows what the crew have done; I get my thanks from the actors - without fail, at the end of opening night, 99% of the professional actors I work with will stop at the prompt desk to thank me on their way back to the dressing room. I had one episode at the end of a particularly long and fraught tech rehearsal when I had a queue of actors waiting at the production desk to talk to me. I dealt with their issues one by one, and turned to the last one, who proceeded to climb over the prompt desk, hug me and tell me that I was doing an amazing job. That's the kind of thanks I appreciate. We do a late-night improv show every Friday, after our regular show, and usually the MC will thank the players and the musician, and then say "and Brendan on lights and our SM Anna" and that doesn't bother me too much - but then it's a very informal night and everyone else is being thanked. I also don't mind the crew being thanked by the director in opening night speeches, particularly if it's been a tough week, but that's a one-off thing and doesn't always happen anyway!


----------



## Esoteric

No way, no chance, no how. The only exception is designers on the opening night of Operas.

But I am a purist.

Mike


----------



## express

After each show after all the actors have come out they point to the booth, and ,if there is one, the band


----------



## DavidDaMonkey

Chalk me up for "the crew should never be seen." I view it as very amateurish and it bothers me every time I see it. With one company I work with, the director will usually recognize all of the crew individually when she meets with the cast before opening night, and she presents all the crew heads with a bottle of sparkling wine or some other gift.


----------



## Brandofhawk

Well I've had it both ways and I will do what the director asks of me. I think its a personal question with the crew, if they want one I may push for one from the director but I do not ask. When the director said "hey lets have the crew bow on the last night" (which is usually the only bow for the crew at our highschool if we get one.) I've had this one actor say horrible things about the tech crew. (think about a tech crew walk out!) Needless to say he mopped the stage twice. 

I think it does look alittle "amatureish" but at the same time the crew deserves being seen at least once. Depends on the show though. I dont like it... and I know when the audience is applauding and/or/when/if the audience does a standing ova, it is just as much for the tech crew as it is for the performers.


----------



## Mather2010

As a backstage techie, I don't often get recognized. I am ok with this. The reason why I picked to be on the tech crew was because I am scared of the audience. Hmmm. Interesting. The only time when I went for bows was in middle school when they kind of made us, but now in high school its about the actors not the techies.


----------



## jongaduet

hate it. would strike/object/set myself on fire.


----------



## willbb123

jongaduet said:


> hate it. would strike



You'd start taking apart the set?


----------



## hklq

High school theatre is different of course, but names in the program and the actors gesturing to the booth during curtain call is sufficient I feel. Part of the charm of being a technician is that we are unseen. And in my experience most crew would rather stay backstage. Trying to wrangle them onstage for Talkback (Q&A) shows is tough enough...


----------



## AndyPandy

Nothing hurts like not being acknowledged in the program. Everyone else, even the janitors that opened up and made my life hell for a week got their names in! 

I feel that the crew shouldn't be seen onstage. It removes some of the magic to see them all out on stage.


----------



## Dreadpoet

Actors get paid to be seen....Techs get paid to be ninjas


----------



## Landon2006

It all depends on how you want to be considered.... If you want to take the "Professional" approach, then NEVER, EVER go on stage if your a tech. If you want to take the Amateur approach, go ahead. 

I dare you to find a Broadway show or Tour that allows there techs to come on stage...  . Just does not happen. Actors get paid to act, musicians get paid to play music... Both of which can stop at the end of a performance and take bows as part of their job... The stage crew meanwhile should STILL be working at this time. We still have lights going up, sound coming on, mic's to mix, curtains and other things to fly... We don't have time to go out and bow (or you shouldn't if your doing your job). 

This brings back a story that I really need to tell you about. It was several years ago, but I was doing SM for a community theater. The Director insisted that the stage crew come out and take a bow with the cast... I was against it from the get go, but lost the battle. 

So, the final bows are taken, and ALL the stage crew (even the flyman) went out to take a bow. They were either a) so overwhelmed with joy or b) nervous that one of the flyman left a line un-locked. 

Do I really need to continue? The line-set broke free and an improperly balanced load (which happened to weigh close to 500 pounds) came crashing into the deck, missing the entire company by only a few feet. 

TECH'S NEED TO BE TECH'S. ACTOR'S NEED TO BE ACTORS. You wanna take a bow? Become an actor... 

Sorry for my rather strong view on this, but you can see why I would be biased against this practice. :neutral:


----------



## sp010123

I was ASM for High School Musical On Stage, and the choreographer taught us the last bit of the finale dance and we backstage crews showed up in the finale and dance and bow together with the casts...it was fun but it's not the usual practice here, plus the senior crews and technicians stayed backstage during the bow. Landon2006's right...there are safety concerns!


----------



## MrsFooter

I get plenty of recognition and appreciation.

It's called a paycheck.


----------



## NickVon

High school Crew usually got a bow on the last show. I'm okay with that.
In College/Professional/Community, i think for the Cast to Gesture to the booth, and back stage (after any pit musicians) is fine. I get my jollies when the audience doesn't consciously think we are there. If crew is going to be acknowledged that’s how I prefer it be done, a simple "please direct your eyes behind you an back stage" via an arm gestureJ


----------



## Soxred93

From what I've found, most of the audience has no idea what the actors are doing when they gesture to the booth.


----------



## metti

While I strictly abide by and inforce a techies make actors seen and heard but they themselves are never seen nor heard rule, I understand that with middle school age crews it might be important to help reinforce their feelings of involvement and worth as part of the cast/crew. In general though, I prefer to use an after show cast/crew talk after the last performance and I make sure the cast party is actually a cast and crew party. Depending on the show and how the venue is, I might have the lighting and sound board ops stand in the door to the booth as the audience files out but in general I avoid that too. I tend to find that students enjoy the show more and feel more involved if they can feel like its professional and a huge part of that is understanding that you are still on the job until the audience has left. Then you can turn off the house lights and shut all the equipment down but audience members shouldn't feel like they are being chased out of their seats by an impatient crew. I also have found that most techies don't even want to be on stage to begin with which is likely part of the reason they are a techie not an actor.


----------



## bearbehindscene13

this may have been said before, its a very long thread and i didnt read the whole thing, but think about a television show or a movie. we in theatre do what they are doing, just in real time. you never see the camera men or the sound guys or anyone in a movie or television show, so why should the techs take a bow? by bringing the techs on, it takes away some of the magic the show had. its like magician showing his audience how to do a trick. i feel the audience should walk away having seen barely a glimpse of the tech crew, leaving the affect that the show was magic, making the theatre experience that much more entertaining/exciting


----------



## shiben

I dont see why you need to send a bunch of people out onto stage to stoke their egos... If the crew I am working with has been particularly good, and everyone did well (this being a college electrics department), I will usually grab everyone who wants to and we have a little celebration at a local bar/pizza joint that has half price drinks and appetizers for students at out school. Much better, no need to be seen in the theater, and we dont have to take actors if we dont want to!


----------



## Sayen

shiben said:


> I dont see why you need to send a bunch of people out onto stage to stoke their egos...


Agreed. I was always taught the curtain call was the performer's chance to thank the audience. I think it's William Ball who has a lot to say about this in one of his books. At the high school level I've stopped doing most individual bows (one star at a time, or small groups) because I get sick of the destructive egos. Most curtain calls are now a few large groups, a company bow, while my technicians are still safely tucked out of sight.


----------



## MillburyAuditorium

lol, Where I am at it isn't really possible to do so since light and sound people are in the back of the house running the bowing, but I think the hand thing, even though not really affective, is fine.

Sicne half the audience loks back ocne or twice and are like "Hey..theres people back there."

And at the end of the show we are stadning in the back of the house behidn the boards so most people useally get the hint and say "You did a good job!" or whatnot.

lol, Reason I like crew is because I dont like being ifnront of a lot of people. So, yeah


----------



## Soxred93

MillburyAuditorium said:


> Sicne half the audience loks back ocne or twice and are like "Hey..theres people back there.



Yeah... you might need to reinforce some backstage rules is the audience can see people...


----------



## MillburyAuditorium

Soxred93 said:


> Yeah... you might need to reinforce some backstage rules is the audience can see people...



lol, I meant the light and sound op who are at the back of the house : )


----------



## deadlygopher

MillburyAuditorium said:


> lol, Reason I like crew is because I dont like being ifnront of a lot of people. So, yeah



I've been pulled on stage by directors and casts before, and it's always really awkward. I understand that the cast/director wishes to thank the technicans publicly, but it makes my job much harder. During curtain call I take over calling the show so the SM can herd actors. When I get called on stage we suddenly have nobody running the show.

The light also burns...


----------



## icewolf08

I don't know if I posted in this thread or not yet, but I thought of something. In high school, the crew was acknowledged by the cast with a hand gesture, and then on the final performance of each show the student designers would be given flowers. On the last show of the year they would bring out the crew to say thanks for a good year. There was also some funny tradition with the senior actors and tech who were graduating to kiss the stage after the final performance of senior year, but that is a whole 'nother story.

After high school the only credit I think you really need to get is your name in the program. However, when I was working on cruise ships I was recognized by name by almost every performer. Now, I was on a small ship and I was the only FOH tech running lighting, sound, and video, but by the middle of every cruise, most of the passengers knew who I was because of the recognition. I certainly didn't find any problems with this because when i would go hang out with my friend who played piano in one of the bars, people would buy me drinks because they knew who I was and how much work I was doing for their entertainment. Can't argue with free drinks. I never asked for the recognition, I was just doing my job.

In fact I have never asked for recognition, just seeing my name in the program makes me happy. Remember, you should be doing this job because it is something that you love to do. Because of that, you shouldn't need to get recognized to make it worth your time. If you are in this business for the recognition then you are not really doing the right thing. That is my opinion anyway.


----------



## TimOlson

I went to see the last performance of the Monty Python show here in Vegas. on a long run, one would expect to see some kind of farewells. The cast all got theirs, and one of the key characters spent 10 MINUTES with his 3 year old boy on the stage. What really shocked me was not one word of thanks or acknowledgment to the crew. I love family and all that -- but I thought it was a real ego stroke to this guy that he engaged in something that has NOTHING to do with the show. 

no need for the crew to actually show up - although in the right circumstance it can be funny. the last show of an Amy Grant tour I did, almost 2 years, was prank night. self-propelled windup toys scampering across the stage, paper airplanes,you name it. At the end, Amy called every crewmember on stage and presented them, one by one, with a signed and framed Platinum Album from the tour. I still have that. 

so to recap, I think it is appropriate for the crew to be acknowledged and thanked, just not on stg. unless someone who's paying you politely asks!

peace,

Tim O


----------



## wah0808

I have to go with the majority with this one... it's a BIG NO NO... Even way back in my high school day there was no way this practice would be tolerated. As many have already said, it's just no the professional thing to do. 

One group I'm with has pictures of all the cast AND crew in the program... seeing as I'm about as unlikely to be on that side of the camera as I am to walk out on a stage I merly have a black silhouette, and at the end of my blurb it says "Although he likes to remain silent and in the dark he keeps us heard and lit" ... I though it was cute. 

Alan.


----------



## Axislights

This was the old saying around our theatre, "Bows are for Actors, Checks are for techs!" Let them bow, a great actor still has to audition for the show, a great tech is already working on it.


----------



## mamills

It's kinda funny. While I've been sitting here and reading ALL the comments about this topic for about the past two hours or so, I finally looked up from my computer and saw two pictures in my office, given to me after the close of "GREASE" and "GUYS AND DOLLS" several years ago. The pictures are framed, and surrounding the cast pictures in the frames are signatures of all the cast members, crew, and directors of these great productions. The wonderful and priceless memories that these pictures brought to mind made me stop for a moment, cry, and remember why I am involved (as a lighting designer/electrician/operator) with this outstanding group of people in this wonderful workplace which we call a theater. It's done because we enjoy our _craft_, and we share our abilities with other people who have different abilities, with the end result being the desire to bring a few moments of enjoyment to our audiences that grace our house. And when I go backstage and shut off the dimmer rack after the final production, I look forward to the opening of another show, and the opportunity to work with other people and see our theater filled with our guests.

Kinda silly, and shmaltzy (sp.?), I guess, but the pictures are a reminder to me that there is something more than simply being called to the stage to receive praise.

Mike


----------



## gcpsoundlight

On Shows I've done, at the end when the cast is all on stage after curtain down, he will thank the crew and the cast will applaud and the like. Almost better that the audience, because they are the ones who see us nail ourselvs to the set, burn and electrocute ourselves, and they appreciate it more that the audience.

And yes, that was all metaphorical...... I hope! :[email protected]


----------



## zuixro

I take back what I said earlier in this thread. No curtain call for crew ever.


----------



## gcpsoundlight

So do you think I am nuts, or something?


> (Posted by zuixro) I take back what I said earlier in this thread. No curtain call for crew ever.


----------



## ScottT

No. Should not ever happen.

Our director for Les Mis called the entire booth crew and stage crew on to the stage, the funny thing was that he also called down his spot op . And this was after I had mentioned to him that I never wanted to set foot on stage infront of an audience, I have acted once and can't stand being in front of all the people. Especially while wearing blacks.

Just my 2c.


----------



## zuixro

gcpsoundlight said:


> So do you think I am nuts, or something?



No, I just think it looks unprofessional, and I hate being on stage.


----------



## JeffClark

I say no to curtain calls for anyone but the actors unless it is a long-running show that is ending. It does look unprofessional, and honestly, the crew is needed elsewhere to do their jobs, which technically don't end until the entire audience is out.


----------



## shiben

JeffClark said:


> I say no to curtain calls for anyone but the actors unless it is a long-running show that is ending. It does look unprofessional, and honestly, the crew is needed elsewhere to do their jobs, which technically don't end until the entire audience is out.



Plus, I dont know about all of you, but I burn in light, so I wont do it. A nice little name in the program with a credit next to the other designers is pretty much all I really want, along with money/class credit. If you really want recognition, attend the champagne reception after opening night and talk to people.


----------



## gafftaper

Just experienced my first ever crew curtain call with my son's school production of Peter Pan. I felt it was actually somewhat appropriate being that the flying is a part of the character of Pan. But I got on and off as FAST as possible. All my years of professionalism flushed down the drain.


----------



## NHStech

At the end of our show, the cast makes it a point to call me out (I am the adult who directs the technical side of things - call me the technical director, I guess, although I prefer "fireman.") on stage. I hate it, but I come out, do a quick wave, and then get offstage. Particularly because at that point, I have taken over for my student stage manager as far as calling when to bring in the grand, etc. since things are now getting rather impromptu. This year I tried to be proactive and told them I preferred not to be called out onstage, but if they had to acknowledge anyone from the crew, please do that for the stage manager and the run crew manager, as they are the ones who have put in the most work by far (including myself). They still called me out, but at least they also called out the SM and RCM.

This weekend I saw a high school show, and at the end, AFTER the actors, the crew came out and took a bow. I had a real issue with this, because as tech, our job is to make the performers shine. Tradition is that the cast comes out in order of importance, with the stars of the show taking their bows last. To have the crew come out after them just did not seem right. 

However, in both that case and in mine, we are in a high school situation. Although we do our best to be professional, we are not. And these kids - cast and crew alike, have worked hard. Parents like to be proud of their kids. So, if directors have crew come out to be acknowleged, I don't see the problem.


----------



## zmb

In my school, the crew always comes out on closing night and the SM gives the director a gift from the cast and crew.


----------



## MisterTim

At our school, the student heads of each department (lighting, sound, stage, costumes, props) come out and bow. (unfortunately I'm one of them and I get dragged on against my will.) Everybody else remains in their 'dark corners.'


----------



## Parker

The techs just did this at my theatre for the last production and I was NOT impressed/pleased with their impromptu decision. Although some of the audience members thought it was "cute" / "clever idea" and i heard no complaints about it... I am against the notion entirely. Its just not professional.


----------



## caithnard

(high school setting)
For me, there's a big difference between acknowledgement and bows. I hate bows. For one thing, techies are generally nowhere near the stage when bows are happening. Bows are the first real chance we get to have backstage entirely clear of actors and it's nice to start being able to go through after show checklists immediately. Secondly, there's the issue of when they would bow, as mentioned above.
What the cast does by tradition at my school is acknowledge the sound/light/sm during the musicals. The boards are all at the top of the house, so when they point back, the audience sees, claps, etc. These thanks happen after the conductor/band bows and before the final full company bow, so it's in a pretty logical place


----------



## blackisthenewblack

Someone said earlier, "bows are for actors and cheques are for techs."
Bows are appropriate under certain circumstances for HS techs because they don't get paid. That said, stage hands don't really need a bow, yes they did put in a week of work, but the SM and TD deserve more. SO I am okay with dept. heads taking bows but not general crew.


----------



## theview

I work as the TD for a high school, and they have curtain call for crew. Some of them really enjoy this, and some not so much. I believe it should be left up to the crew. I like the idea of doing something creative.. someone mentioned flying a sign in, I think that's great! I am actually going to suggest something like that for our next show.
But a fun discussion.

THX- Jeremy


----------



## shiben

In relation to this topic, a HS show I recently went to had one, and the people from my college's jaws hit the floor. There were probably 50 or 60 people dressed in black for the relatively simple show (2 set pieces moving the entire time on the deck, 1 piece flys in and out, and the main came in and out, maybe 3 or 4 quickchanges in costume land), but we have trouble finding 2 or 3 people to run the show! I was seriously impressed that A, they had that many people, and that B, they managed to keep quiet for a 2 and change hour show.


----------



## edmedmoped

Being up top with the board, I can't go down for bows and I don't think I'd like to anyway. Last year we made a cue for the end where the movers would go to the back at us - that was fun!


----------



## MercyTech

I agree that tech does not bow, but in a high school setting, credit and affirmation are very important. 

At the High School where I am TD, opening night is a Gala, followed by food and drink. After the final bow and curtain, the director comes out on stage and introduces everyone who has worked on the production, from all the parents, to every crew member.

It accomplishes two things. The crew kids get credit and a hand from their parents and friends, and it kills time while the actors get changed and get to the gala.

And we just nod and smile...no bows.

Also, in our booth I take a pictures of every show, and print the names of all the crew that worked on it. They are framed and mounted on the walls of the booth for the crew to admire their work.


----------



## Anonymous067

At our HS, when the tech is in their sr year they get the option to bow for their last show. It has to be the musical of their sr year, not a sophomore who decided they're done.

On the first day of tech week, our Director acknowledges all the other directors/choreographers/designers and thanks them.
On closing night, the lead actor presents all the directors and designers with flowers. 

I'm just excited because this year our SM is going on stage for bows, so I get to call the end of the show.


----------



## mstaylor

I do a HS production every year that is top notch, straight musical revue. They have at least 15 to 18 musicians and 30 cast members. At the end the director comes out and thanks everyone involved behind the scenes including flowers, awards and other time consuming things. It is the biggest energy drain I have ever seen. You have a very good high energy show that ends with a huge production number and then 15 to 20 minutes of crap that the audience has to endure. All that should be done at the cast party.


----------



## shiben

mstaylor said:


> You have a very good high energy show that ends with a huge production number and then 15 to 290 minutes of crap that the audience has to endure. All that should be done at the cast party.



I agree. Cast parties are fun.


----------



## Anonymous067

mstaylor said:


> I do a HS production every year that is top notch, straight musical revue. They have at least 15 to 18 musicians and 30 cast members. At the end the director comes out and thanks everyone involved behind the scenes including flowers, awards and other time consuming things. It is the biggest energy drain I have ever seen. You have a very good high energy show that ends with a huge production number and then 15 to 290 minutes of crap that the audience has to endure. All that should be done at the cast party.



I agree. At max, the director should get flowers on closing night after the show is over. That's it.


----------



## Dreadpoet

actors get paid to be seen.... 
techs get paid to not be seen.

ninja's are we


----------



## HornsOverIthaca

At the high school level I absolutely insist on a tech crew curtain call. These are students who volunteer their time to be a part of the show and bust their ass in the process. They deserve to be recognized. Their teachers and community need to see them. They need to see how many people it took to put the show on. Student musicians in the pit also need to be in curtain call.


----------



## chausman

For any new members who have anything to add, feel free to do so.

I don't think I've posted here before, and I liked that crew was onstage for CYT shows. For more professional(ish) shows, I don't think the crew needs to be onstage. We know we've done a good job based on how well the actors could do their job. (because a nude mime in a dark, bare room doesn't sell) 

And most of us don't need to have applause to feel good.


----------



## Supergirl

Help me out here, what happens if you're a high school director who doesn't believe in tech curtain calls but the techies ask for it? How would you handle that?


----------



## chausman

Supergirl said:


> Help me out here, what happens if you're a high school director who doesn't believe in tech curtain calls but the techies ask for it? How would you handle that?


 
Welcome to CB! Take a few minutes and introduce yourself in the New Members forum for a proper introduction.

I think you could probably make a compromise, and allow those who wanted to, to have a curtain call after the last show only, and those who didn't want to or couldn't, like lights and sound, to just stay where they are. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Les

Supergirl said:


> Help me out here, what happens if you're a high school director who doesn't believe in tech curtain calls but the techies ask for it? How would you handle that?



Tell them to audition for the next show .


----------



## techieman33

chausman said:


> For any new members who have anything to add, feel free to do so.
> 
> I don't think I've posted here before, and I liked that crew was onstage for CYT shows. For more professional(ish) shows, I don't think the crew needs to be onstage. We know we've done a good job based on how well the actors could do their job. (because a nude mime in a dark, bare room doesn't sell)
> 
> And most of us don't need to have applause to feel good.



Well it depends on what she looks like 


Les said:


> Tell them to audition for the next show .


 
exactly, having their name in the program in high school is plenty for a high school tech.


----------



## DuckJordan

Supergirl said:


> Help me out here, what happens if you're a high school director who doesn't believe in tech curtain calls but the techies ask for it? How would you handle that?


 

[-]We'll I'm ASSuming you haven't worked in a pro field for touring or such,[/-] I'd tell them that while it may boost their ego's it really isn't anything special. Also to note is not a single technician who has come through on a tour or any of us house guys have gone out on curtain call. If your doing it for the audience your doing it for the wrong reasons.

As a once very, very smart director once told me. "It's not about you in the art, It's about the art in you." - F. Pope


----------



## alyx92

Lights Up, Cast Bows, Motion to pit, motion to booth, motion to wings, final bow, close curtain. The End.


----------



## Supergirl

Thanks everyone! Really good advice. I'm going to stick to my guns on this one.


----------



## Esoteric

As long as my name is in the same font and size and on the same line as the set and costume designers, I am fine.

But, we were also taught in college that there is a tradition in opera where the designers have to come on opening night (in suits or tuxes) and take a curtain call. I don't know if this is true, but we did it for every opera we designed.


----------



## Footer

Esoteric said:


> As long as my name is in the same font and size and on the same line as the set and costume designers, I am fine.
> 
> But, we were also taught in college that there is a tradition in opera where the designers have to come on opening night (in suits or tuxes) and take a curtain call. I don't know if this is true, but we did it for every opera we designed.


 
Never seen that and I have worked with a few opera companys.


----------



## Jsamuels201

In my High School the actors always point at our tech booth and run crew and stage manager always go on stage at the end of our shows with the exception of anyone who still has to work (the person running curtain, board ops, followspot ops, etc). As far as I'm concerned its unnecessary in a professional setting but if it's a gig where I'm not getting paid (ie. the theatrical shows and battle of the bands at my high school) I would like some type of recognition at the end of the show. Nothing sucks more then when the director of our drama only talked about the amount of work the actors did on closing night of a show we programmed with 250 sfx cues and 500 lighting cues and had spent several nights at the theatre until 1am when the director had left at 6. 

I agree though at anything outside of high school theatre there's no reason for crew to come on stage though it would be nice if actors pointed back at the tech booth a little more. I also distinctly remember the SM of Jersey Boys coming out at the end of the show and waving when I saw it.

I agree though that


----------



## kiwitechgirl

Footer said:


> Never seen that and I have worked with a few opera companys.


 
We do that here (Opera Australia) - but only if it's the first performance of a brand-new production. So many of our shows are remounts that it doesn't happen very often, but every now and again we get all the designers and the director on stage. Personally I absolutely hate hate hate the "indicate the crew" thing in a curtain call. Get the orchestra to their feet, yes, but I reckon that when the cast point to a random window at the back of the auditorium, 90% of the audience have no idea who they're actually clapping for. So long as my name is in the program (and hopefully the director and cast appreciate my work!) then I'm happy. One particularly hellish tech week, I was dealing with a long line of actors with queries at the end of a dress rehearsal, very late in the evening. I got to the last one, who promptly climbed over the production desk to hug me and tell me I was doing an amazing job. I don't need any more than that!


----------



## JonasA

I'm a high school SM, and we're a bit like most people here - a bit of tradition (no techs seen) and a bit of them coming out on stage. While we don't do it for musicals, we do get indicated by the cast/a lead, and on closing night the crew comes out on stage during the speeches by the director et al.

Crew usually gets indicated or thanked at concerts and in closing night speeches, and we've been known to pull a blackout on directors who failed to mention us.

Do I think crew need to be thanked? Yes. Should they come out on stage during the curtain call? Heck no. But until I've found a better way to make sure everyone knows what a stellar job my people have done, the closing night appearance is the compromise I'm making.


----------



## peacefulone61

I think that it is okay to have middle school tech students bow. I also allow my techs to bow on the closing night at the high school level, if they so choose. To often in my schools environment if students are working tech they dehumanized so I try to keep the fact they are working and showing there craft as well. We are also moving towards more of an ensamble model where tech and actors are collaborating and working together on all facits of the production.


----------



## NHStech

Wow. This thread is more than six years old and still it gets replies. 
I posted about a year and a half ago, but as I am reading these posts, get a little older, etc. sometimes things change.
I guess I am of the view that as a stage crew we are there to serve the audience and the performers. So, whatever that means, we will do. Sometimes a cast wants to thank us for our work. Although perhaps uncomfortable, to not do as they ask - even if it means going onstage - goes against our mission as crew members. They view what they are doing as a good thing by thanking us. We are assisting them even there. Is that so bad? What is more important: insisting we always be unseen, or helping out the cast/audience in whatever capacity that may be?


----------



## gpq

alyx92 said:


> Lights Up, Cast Bows, Motion to pit, motion to booth, motion to wings, final bow, close curtain. The End.


 
That's what we have always done, although on closing night the director liked to have the crew who could come on stage for a bow and a thank you (my director would include flowers for my crew chief). that's not a bad thing, but I always made sure they knew that they were not done working, since curtains still needed to be pulled and light cues still run. Most of my crews didn't really want to, anyway.


----------



## RFazz15

I was really torn on what to vote for this. I voted no, for the sake of professionalism. But I think it really all depends on what level the show is at. When I was in middle school, the director always made sure that the crew came out for a bow, and I thought that was fitting. But in high school, that practice has disappeared. Although, every year our school has "Broadway Night," which is a mainly student run show where we write our own skits and perform Broadway songs, and the crew is always invited to choreograph their own number. It's really their chance to shine. This is what they did a few years back: It starts around 40 seconds. And I apologize for the audio quality! Broadway Night 2OO9; Stage Crew Act (Skit & Song) - YouTube


----------



## DaveySimps

At the middle school level, I think it is fine. Beyond that, I say no. I do think that a director should be sure to make sure the crew and their contributions are recognized. Perhaps mention them in a curtain speech (if you do one). I have even seen schools just allow bios in the program for crew only. The thought is that the performers are already recognized and their contributions to the show are (or should be) obvious. I think the burden here is on the director to be sure they receive their due, but a curtain call should not be the vehicle in which to do it.

~Dave


----------



## shiben

RFazz15 said:


> This is what they did a few years back: It starts around 40 seconds. And I apologize for the audio quality! Broadway Night 2OO9; Stage Crew Act (Skit & Song) - YouTube


 
This reminds me of my old program/job, where we had a night after the show where everyone came to the theater, and the cast and company watched the crew put on a short, comedic interpretation of the show. It usually mocked most of the plot points and made light of humorous audience members, or generally funny theater personalities. Occasionally there was a reference to rocky horror. Usually it was R rated.It was a fun way for the crew to get out there and be part of the company, but also be able to do the work. Come to think of it, IN the last 5 shows we did the crew was in some way under, in, or on top of the set, and would have to drop a ladder or come out a hatch to get into the playing space...


----------



## Sparky2012

*Re: Our School*


herr_highbrau said:


> So like everyone else has said, the crew should be thanked by the cast after the performance, when the house is clear and things are winding down. Even better, the cast could show their thanks by helping us with the get out!



that would be absolutely amazing! while we are hauling out tech gear from the theater after the last show, the actors get to go to a party...................


----------

